# Hi Everyone :]



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Manda, welcome to the horse forum.  

Do you have any pics? Would love to see some.


----------



## Manda&lt;3Wes (May 17, 2007)

Thank you, and of course I have pictures.

1. I know it's horrible to clip a lead rope onto a bit, but I had no reins on the bridle, I had to make due.











2. In the pasture. :]











3. Here are a few pictures from about a week ago. Please excuse my horrible EQ, I haven't seriously ridden since January, as Wes needed a lot of ground work. I normally have pretty good EQ, or so I'm told.





































I'll stop drowning you in pictures now. He's a bit sour undersaddle still (as if you couldn't tell by him having his ears pinned back in every picture. I have had the saddle and everything checked, and he is not in pain.), as this is the first time in his life he's had to do any kind of work. I love him to death though :]


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Aww wow, hes lovely. 

Welcome x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He's gorgeous. Such a handsome chap. Lovely kind eyes. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, Wes is cute and he has very nice movement for the showring!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

hello Manda

wes is so adorable


----------

